# General > Business >  Black Isle Show continues to be the Real Deal&#39;

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Black Isle Show continues to be the Real Deal&#39;*

[IMG][/IMG]
Visitors to the Black Isle Show on the 3rd and 4th August will once again be assured of getting the Real Deal'.  Last year Highland Council and the Black Isle Farmers Society made a commitment to keep the show free of fake goods by signing up to the Real Deal markets' charter.   [Read Full Article]

----------

